# keith Michaels Ins plc



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

To anyone still having trouble with insurance,try keith Michaels Insurance Plc.I am 34yrs old with a slightly modded R33 GTS,and i am currently paying £880/year fully comp with good stereo cover and legal expenses,etc.The excess is only £300......................................

Email:[email protected]
Tel:020 8642 7868
020 8643 6006
020 8643 0252


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cheers Paul*

Just used 'em today through seeing your thread :smokin: .

Thanks again.

Glen


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*insurance*

Glad to be of some assistance Tokyo,
hope you got a good deal!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fantastic*

Thanks for posting info about keith Michaels insurance insurance
I have just insured my Primera GT with them, and I will moving the R33 to them when it is up for renewal

Thanks 

They saved me quite a lot of money

Nigel


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Blast from the past*

coor, used this lot years ago when I had my Renault 5 Turbo-2, and then initially when I got my Integrale..........but like alot of brokers after the second or third year they were no longer competitive.....so I moved on..........will keep in mind for June renewal
Regards
wroestar


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Good Deal*

Yes I did thanks Paul. As my 32 is 1989 it wasn't recognised on the Norwich Union system so I had to pay an extra premuim because of that. They only went back to 1992 for some strange reason.

Basically saved £800 over the next best quote.

Thanks.

Glen


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Just removed myself from the phone with these people.

They wanted to know;

What induction kit is fitted?

what exhaust? " Is it an HKS"

what size wheels?

Cam's?

ECU?

He then told me that standard it is 320 BHP, and not the "276" quoted.

He then told me that I have 600 bhp!!!! (Yippee I've now suddenly got 600!!

He then told me it was 'the end of the day' and explained that I MUST have a dyno readout, otherwise ins. aint worth the paper it's printed on!

So......Doe's that mean that with other companies, I can base my power increase calculations from a 320BHP starting from 'standard datum'

ps. Also wanted to know colour of bog-roll within household

 


Would be interested to hear of your Q&A sessions.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

used these to insure my cossie last couple of years and were top notch however told them im buying a skyline gtr and all of a sudden couldnt even get near the price of adrian flux


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I think like all places it depends on who you get. They two guys I spoke to were great.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*Surprise !!*

Been with KM for years 

Got my renewal today from them, only a £40 rise.... cool , so fully comp with Norwich Union on the old Taxi.... £533, excess only £270, don't think I'll even bother shopping around 

RonS


----------



## Chief (Mar 5, 2003)

I've insured my R33 GT-S with KM too. nI'm 28 with 6 years ncb, living in west london. £1400!!!  All the other companies were quoting over £2000.

Thank god for insurance companies like KM.

CHi


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Glad to hear you're all doing so well. They obviously smelt a rat with me. Maybe it's 'cos it's blue 


Hey ho, It's now insured with some others. (using 320 bhp as the bench mark, from our learned friends)


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*Bigger surprise*

Further to my post above, spoke to KM today,... well here's a good wheeze, added my wife to the policy and my premium has... wait for it ..... dropped to just under £500... same excess etc, cool or what ! , best not tell her though 

RonS


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Just renewed my insurance with Keith Michaels, all for the bargain price of £1250 given my huge collection of points and mods (all declared for a change both points and mods to a value of 380bhp) and they do my renault for another £300 fully comp too

Paul


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Tesco*

Well I just tried them for the R34 (with mods) and the chap was very nice but said that they couldn't get close to Tesco's £1736 (4 years no claims) .. and that with the mods they'd prolly be twice Tesco's cost!

Thought you'd like to know.

- Joss


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Nice to see that I'm not alone. not gettin the deserved bargain. Could have taken it personally otherwise


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

*Pukka job mate!!!*

£1120!  fully comp with bussiness use! I wonder if A-Plan can beat that for me! MUCH better than £2000 from Adrian Flux! without Business!


----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

This is funny! I have just got off the phone to Keith Michaels and after seeing their ad in Japanese Performance, logged onto the internet to look for others place to try and lo and behold here is a thread praising them to the highest!! 

They quoted me £1050 with £500xs on a standard R33 GTSt, what are they like about mods?? Initially I only want to do exhaust and filter..

hey ho, more phoning round we go.. must be able to get it under £1000...


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

when you do post back as i will be doing the same next week


----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, no one else could get anywhere near the quote I got from KM... so I am with them!! 

25, 8yrs NCB, SP30, okish postcode..... £1060

I didnt think it was too bad, Adrian Flux wanted £1175....

This now means I am insured on my new car and I pick it up Friday after work... I cant wait!!!!!!


----------

